# air ride suspension for model cars?



## SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN (Aug 24, 2005)

do they make "functional" air bags for model cars?? i have seen non-funtional replicas but was curious if they made a small compressor and/or bags or cylinders? i bet not, but figured i would ask! try to be nice when answering this question  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Never seen such a thing on 1/24 rides ...only on larger scale RC rides. The pump (pneumatic) installation would be too big to make it fit inside a 1/24 cars and than you have the problem of valves that need to be opened and closed.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

i've seen ONE setup a long time ago


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

P.S. this belongs in the newb topic


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Like Jevries said, I highly doubt there is a functional 1/24th version of bags and if there is I can only imagine how cheesily it is made. I know there is a guy named Albert (Mr. 1/16th) That makes a functional kit for 1/16th model kits...but those are much larger.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 20 2005, 06:45 PM~4245516
> *P.S. this belongs in the newb topic
> *




Who voted you the model police bro? You may think your helping but your not...your only making it worse, I havent been in a topic today that I havent seen you post in at least two times and so far none of it has been helpfull at all...your just telling people what they should and shouldnt do...the forum has a MOD its 1ofaknd...Gary (the guy who runs and owns Lay It Low) made him a MOD for a reason...so my advice would be to let him do his job and you just go back to being a regular newbie member like all the others. And as far as you telling dude that this topic should be in the newbie thread...its kinda hard to do that since this thread was made at 1:05 and the newbie thread was made at 2:17. :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 21 2005, 12:10 PM~4248932
> *Who voted you the model police bro? You may think your helping but your not...your only making it worse, I havent been in a topic today that I havent seen you post in at least two times and so far none of it has been helpfull at all...your just telling people what they should and shouldnt do...the forum has a MOD its 1ofaknd...Gary (the guy who runs and owns Lay It Low) made him a MOD for a reason...so my advice would be to let him do his job and you just go back to being a regular newbie member like all the others. And as far as you telling dude that this topic should be in the newbie thread...its kinda hard to do that since this thread was made at 1:05 and the newbie thread was made at 2:17. :uh:
> *


I couldn't agree with you more... :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN_@Nov 20 2005, 09:05 AM~4242078
> *do they make "functional" air bags for model cars?? i have seen non-funtional replicas but was curious if they made a small compressor and/or bags or cylinders? i bet not, but figured i would  ask! try to be nice when answering this question   :biggrin:
> *


i never seen any air suspentions on any model cars,but i'm sure with some CO2 cartidges from a bb gun,some plastic tubing and a good imagination,u can be the first.


----------



## SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for shutting that one guy up, and i appreciate the INFO, i would like to get a RC air ride, i bet it would be pretty cool and i hope it was a 4-link (lol) so i could lay frame with it. maybe they will get more popular as the years go on, and i guess making funtional valves would be kinda hard to make that small!  oh well, thanks for the replies.


----------



## SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN (Aug 24, 2005)

i was thinking - what about having the (small) compressor, outside of the car/truck? and use a less intricate system of releasing and filling air. like instead of valves use metal flaps with gaskets that can open and close mechanically? is something along this idea possible? it wont be an air-hopper but it can lay out and do F.B.S.S. i just really would like to see any pictures of any type of airbag car/truck either small scale or larger R.C. so if anyone knows where i might find any, please inform. thnks!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN_@Nov 21 2005, 09:38 PM~4249933
> *i was thinking - what about having the (small) compressor, outside of the car/truck? and use a less intricate system of releasing and filling air. like instead of valves use metal flaps with gaskets that can open and close mechanically? is something along this idea possible? it wont be an air-hopper but it can lay out and do F.B.S.S. i just really would like to see any pictures of any type of airbag car/truck either small scale or larger R.C. so if anyone knows where i might find any, please inform. thnks!!!
> *


well i think the hardest part is tryin to find or make bags that would fit in a model,a wile back people used those toy frog bladders to pull moves on their rides, i'm sure you can make soemthing with co2 from a bb gun,use soem thin rubber hosing or plastic hosing, and soem gate valves.

it doesn't seem too hard,once u find a good suspention.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i remember years ago when i was into legos they made pneumatic things. i remember wanting to get some of their valves and cylinders and trying to use them on a model. i belive the valves and tanks from the lego shit could be used. check into it, give it a shot, it doesnt hurt to try. :thumbsup: ~JO$H~


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I told you who to contact in one of my previous posts. He could help you I am sure. He is a pretty well known builder who has been in quite a few mags in the past...real nice guy too.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

hydraulics miniature









For RC stuff scale 1/14.  Nice price by the way... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 23 2005, 08:01 AM~4261666
> *hydraulics miniature
> 
> 
> ...


\
thats interesting but I cant read (german?) :angry: 

whats the price and how big is it.?
thanks.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I think the first thing you would like to read is the price....565 euro which is aprox. $675.
It will not wokr for 1/18 models...1/10 and 1/6 more likely.
You can click on the flags at the left side so you can read the details in English.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 23 2005, 10:06 AM~4262162
> *I think the first thing you would like to read is the price....565 euro which is aprox.  $675.
> It will not wokr for 1/18 models...1/10 and 1/6 more likely.
> You can click on the flags at the left side so you can read the details in English.
> *


would they ship to US?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

If you want the setup just let me know and I get it for you. But I bet there's a shop in the US that carries this stuff.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 23 2005, 09:01 AM~4261666
> *hydraulics miniature
> 
> 
> ...


i know this is waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy late but i was snooping around 
using the search function and this popped up do you guys know where
this could be bought in the U.S of course i wouldnt get it now low on $
but just for future reference


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 23 2005, 09:01 AM~4261666
> *hydraulics miniature
> 
> 
> ...


i know this is waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy late but i was snooping around 
using the search function and this popped up do you guys know where
this could be bought in the U.S of course i wouldnt get it now low on $
but just for future reference


----------



## Andray (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi guys! I made full functional air suspension for a scale models 1:24 and 1:25! Check it: http://instagram.com/microairsuspension


----------

